# Christmas - Street Lighting



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Jason mentioned he would like to see some photo's of Christmas Abroad so here's my offering

*Athens Greece

Typical street view *

Father Christmas climbing over balconies, various floors, balcony lights etc










*Parliament Square

Crowds*










*The square & trees*











*Zappeio Park - *


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Nice ones Frank
Happy New Year :wave:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Very nice, Frank!! The park looks wonderful, as well as all the scenes you posted.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I was out cycling when I took those and didn't feel like leaving the bike unattended to "join the masses" and take more, even though I have a padlock with me to deter anyone from borrowing it (permanently).

I'll try for some better shots and post here when I have the possibility to go walkabout without the bike .


----------

